# How to stop tree growth halfway?



## Duu (Apr 30, 2020)

So I managed to make 2 trees stop growing permanently. I did this by planting saplings (circled in blue) next to them when they had grown to their medium size. Or so I thought, because when I tried to recreate this, the trees always grew to their full size OR remained saplings. I even tried recreating the surroundings, placing the full grown trees in the same patterns around them, but to no avail.

Does anyone know how this works? I'd so like to recreate this across my island, I think it looks nice and adds layers to the landscape.


----------



## Duu (Apr 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## Duu (Apr 30, 2020)

bump! would like to hear if anyone else has managed this


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 30, 2020)

If a tree doesn't have two full spaces on each side to grow it will stunt growth my guess is the camping sign is too close.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 30, 2020)

I did not try to stop trees from growing but I did somehow manage to have some trees get stuck at a sapling. It was when I was making an orchard and Isabelle told me that my villagers were getting lost in the woods. Someone in the forum told me that only a certain amount of trees can grow in an acre.


----------



## Duu (Apr 30, 2020)

Trevorjs97 said:


> If a tree doesn't have two full spaces on each side to grow it will stunt growth my guess is the camping sign is too close.


The sign was placed there much later. Also, I tried recreating this with the same pattern of trees and objects and the trees still grew.
Also trees don't have to have 2 spaces on each side. I have plenty that are 1 space apart at least on one side. I do know for sure that if you plant a medium tree with only 1 free space on each side, it will stop growing, but then you also can't really see it and on my pic it has 2 spaces on several sides so it has to be possible another way.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Fluuffy said:


> I did not try to stop trees from growing but I did somehow manage to have some trees get stuck at a sapling. It was when I was making an orchard and Isabelle told me that my villagers were getting lost in the woods. Someone in the forum told me that only a certain amount of trees can grow in an acre.


yeah getting them to stop at saplings is easy, sadly I really want the medium sized ones : (


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2020)

Plant them in one area, then move them to another that will stunt their growth.


----------



## Duu (Apr 30, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Plant them in one area, then move them to another that will stunt their growth.


I tried that too sadly, I took a half grown tree to where there were loads of trees, but it still grew the next day :L But I'll keep trying til I get it to work.. Or did you mean immediately after planting I should transport it?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 30, 2020)

Duu said:


> I tried that too sadly, I took a half grown tree to where there were loads of trees, but it still grew the next day :L But I'll keep trying til I get it to work.. Or did you mean immediately after planting I should transport it?



No, I meant after it grew already to the size you wanted. I've seen videos and pictures of people with stunted trees that are at different stages.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 30, 2020)

I think tree growth depends on the number of trees in an acre. If you have too many trees in one acre, new ones will stop growing until they're moved to another acre with fewer trees. I haven't tested this extensively though.


----------



## toonafeesh (May 1, 2020)

What I do is plant a fruit behind the tree when I want it to stop growing, it works like a charm for me!


----------



## Duu (May 1, 2020)

Bioness said:


> No, I meant after it grew already to the size you wanted. I've seen videos and pictures of people with stunted trees that are at different stages.


Yea thats what I did. Sadly did not work.


----------



## Imaginetheday (May 1, 2020)

I had this happen. I think it was because there were too many trees in the area. 

Somebody said that if you put down a sand path, then plant the tree in that, it won't grow anymore. That kind of make sense.


----------



## biksoka (May 1, 2020)

Imaginetheday said:


> I had this happen. I think it was because there were too many trees in the area.
> 
> Somebody said that if you put down a sand path, then plant the tree in that, it won't grow anymore. That kind of make sense.


I tried that - unfortunately didn't work.

Once they're medium sized, they also give the 'there's not space to plant anything' message if I try to plop them down too close to another tree or to a cliff edge to stunt it


----------



## Imaginetheday (May 1, 2020)

biksoka said:


> I tried that - unfortunately didn't work.
> 
> Once they're medium sized, they also give the 'there's not space to plant anything' message if I try to plop them down too close to another tree or to a cliff edge to stunt it



I'll explain what I was doing and see if that helps. I was making a fruit orchard and was placing the trees pretty close together. Like this.

x - x - x
- x - x -

x is the tree
- is the space

I had about 4 or 5 trees in each row. I can't remember if I had empty rows between the rows of trees.

That worked for awhile, but then once, when a tree had grown halfway, I planted another tree next to it, and it stopped growing. The new tree, which didn't have any above it, did grow. When I transplanted the stunted tree, it didn't continue to grow. 

Maybe transplant some grown trees into that pattern, then play around with planting new trees. Good luck!


----------



## biksoka (May 1, 2020)

Imaginetheday said:


> I'll explain what I was doing and see if that helps. I was making a fruit orchard and was placing the trees pretty close together. Like this.
> 
> x - x - x
> - x - x -
> ...


oooh - awesome, I'm gonna give that a shot
thanks!!!


----------



## Natjac (Sep 6, 2020)

I know this is an old topic but I recently just saw a video on YouTube by Mayor Mori and he said to place bury a fruit in the space next to the tree. He suggests behind it to hide the sapling. I tested it out and it does work.


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 6, 2020)

I just tried doing this yesterday, and I believe it has to be a fruit instead of a regular sapling!


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 6, 2020)

I have no idea but is your character dressed up as Snufkin?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 6, 2020)

uh...
dig them up and plant it directly next to another tree, building, or cliff i guess


----------



## Katya01 (Sep 6, 2020)

Those mini trees are so cute!!


----------

